# Don't break my balls



## usa_scott

...per cortesia! 

In AE, there are a couple of phases we use to express the same idea:

_Don't break my balls_ (a fairly direct correlation w/ the Italian)

_Don't bust my chops_ (chops; choppers = slang: teeth)

Isn't there a colloquial Italian standard that expresses this same idea but without the, uh, south-of-the-border allusion?


----------



## mimitabby

Non rompere le scatole!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

mimitabby said:


> Non rompere le scatole!



Along with:
non scocciare!
non rompere!
....


----------



## usa_scott

Re. "Non rompere le scatole"

Hmmm... 

I haven't heard that one before. _Don't break my boxes_? _Cans_? _Packages_?


----------



## Saoul

Don't look for a sense, in that sentence Scott. I'm afraid you won't find any. 

Another pretty common one is

Non rompermi i cosiddetti 

cosiddetti is "so called".


----------



## usa_scott

E_ scocciare_ mi sembra non troppo colloquiale - facile capire. 

C'e' un'altro?


----------



## pomello

Secondo me, la soluzione di mimitabby è perfetta. Si usa moltissimo ed è la più simile a "non rompere le pa.le" che ci sia.


----------



## usa_scott

Saoul said:


> Don't look for a sense, in that sentence Scott. I'm afraid you won't find any.
> 
> Another pretty common one is
> 
> Non rompermi i cosiddetti
> 
> cosiddetti is "so called".





I think this may be the one I've heard.

Cosiddetti....... ?? .........

(!)_coglioni_(!), no?

Actually, now that I think about it, the _scatole_ may also embody a reference to... them...


----------



## pomello

No, non è volgare. La può usare una mamma col suo bambino (forse esagero). Visto che i "cosidetti" sono i cogl..ni, questa versione un riferimento alle pa..e ce l'ha di sicuro.


----------



## Saoul

I never thought about it, and I would like to go on not doing so.
But I think you got the general idea.

Scott the word  coglioni  is quite vulgar in Italian. Despite it is quite commonly used


----------



## Alxmrphi

Someone has previously mentioned "non rompere!" to mean "don't nag!".. pretty different from "Don't break my balls".


----------



## usa_scott

pomello said:


> Secondo me, la soluzione di mimitabby è perfetta. Si usa moltissimo ed è la più simile a "non rompere le pa.le" che ci sia.



Si. Sono d'accordo. Pero', le _scatole_ sono forse le palle, no? C'e' una definitivamente sensa? Anzi, forse sensa anche _rompere_?

What I'm looking for is a phrase that could not possibly be nominated for a gonadectomy - one which makes no reference whatever, either express or implied, to the boys from down south.

Rendo l'idea?


----------



## usa_scott

pomello said:


> No, non è volgare. La può usare una mamma col suo bambino (forse esagero).
> 
> "...le scatole"? Va beh, grazie. Ho capito. Non ero sicuro io.
> 
> Visto che i "cosidetti" sono i cogl..ni, questa versione un riferimento alle pa..e ce l'ha di sicuro.
> 
> Ah, ho pensato di si.


----------



## pomello

Ti ripeto: secondo me "rompere le scatole" non contiene alcun riferimento alle gonadi! In più, siccome gli esempi in Inglese che hai prorposto tu sono molto simili nella forma, "rompere le scatole" diventa il candidato ideale per esprimere l'idea. Ciao.


----------



## Jacob

When I was in high school one of the people in my Italian class wore a shirt that said "Per favore, non rompere i coglioni." Is "non rompere i coglioni" used in Italy?


----------



## Brian P

Jacob said:


> When I was in high school one of the people in my Italian class wore a shirt that said "Per favore, non rompere i coglioni." Is "non rompere i coglioni" used in Italy?


 
Yes, it's used quite frequently, Jacob. Are you sure it didn't say _non rompermi i coglioni?_ Italian-Americans sometimes use the English equivalent, "Don't bust my balls!".  In fact I heard it used in one of the Godfather movies.


----------



## Emily B

Scott you could use:
"Non scocciare" (don't bother) or "basta" (stopo with it) or "adesso basta" (stop with it now)


----------



## Emily B

*Brian*, both "non rompermi i coglioni" and "non rompere i coglioni" are correct (nice grammar lesson )

Yes *Jacob*, it is very common


----------



## Brian P

Emily B said:


> Scott you could use:
> "Non scocciare" (don't bother) or "basta" (stopo with it) or "adesso basta" (stop with it now)


 
Ciao Emily B.

Sono appena tornato al mio computer dopo di avermi lavato la bocca con sapone!

Permettimi di correggere qualche piccolo sbaglio:

"Non scocciare" would be _Don't bother me. _Se dici solamente _Don't bother _vuol dire "non ti disturbare".  "Basta" è _Stop it! _no _Stop with it!_ e per lo stesso motivo dovresti dire _Stop it now!_

Cari auguri!

Brian


----------



## [ITA]Shank

usa_scott said:


> Si. Sono d'accordo. Pero', le _scatole_ sono forse le palle, no? C'e' una definitivamente sensa? Anzi, forse sensa anche _rompere_?
> 
> What I'm looking for is a phrase that could not possibly be nominated for a gonadectomy - one which makes no reference whatever, either express or implied, to the boys from down south.
> 
> Rendo l'idea?



Non mi pare che nessuno abbia ancora proposto questa opzione, pertanto propongo "NON MI SECCARE". Forse é ciò che più si addice alla frase che stai cercando.

Sono nuovo del forum, ne approfitto per salutare tutti. 
In realtà Scott, mi sono registrato anche per farti notare un errore, e visto che come mi pare di capire, un pò tutti siamo qui per rifinire per bene la conoscenza di un'altra lingua, spero ti faccia piacere. 
L'errore sta nel fatto che non esiste il verbo "sensare", esiste solo il sostantivo "senso" ed é maschile non femminile (non si dice sensA ma sensO) e va comunque abbinato al verbo ausiliare avere. 
Le forme corrette sono quindi "ha un senso?" o "ha senso?", esiste anche la forma "é sensato?".
"sensato" é un aggettivo, non un sostantivo e va abbinato al verbo essere, lo puoi anche trovare in forma femminile nel caso l'aggettivo si riferisca ad un soggetto femminile. Esempio: "é una cosa sensata?"
Il soggetto "cosa" é femminile e quindi usi sensatA e non sensatO.

Mi rendo conto che forse ho scritto in modo troppo complesso, spero comunque tu abbia capito, te lo spiegherei in inglese, ma il mio inglese non é purtroppo buono quanto il tuo italiano (magari lo fosse). 
Spero di esserti stato d'aiuto, in caso contrario domanda pure se non hai capito qualcosa.


----------



## luke_77

Guys, what about "stop bugging me"?!?


----------



## Alxmrphi

I think that would fit, yes!


----------



## birba

usa_scott said:


> ...per cortesia!
> 
> In AE, there are a couple of phases we use to express the same idea:
> 
> _Don't break my balls_ (a fairly direct correlation w/ the Italian)
> 
> _Don't bust my chops_ (chops; choppers = slang: teeth)
> 
> Isn't there a colloquial Italian standard that expresses this same idea but without the, uh, south-of-the-border allusion?


 
Recentemente ho sentito dire "Non mi asciugare" 
asciugare=to dry/to wipe

ciao 
Paola


----------



## [ITA]Shank

birba said:


> Recentemente ho sentito dire "Non mi asciugare"
> asciugare=to dry/to wipe
> 
> ciao
> Paola



Ciao Paola, penso che non mi asciugare sia uno slang giovanile.


----------



## lsp

che ne dite di "dacci un taglio"?


----------



## usa_scott

[ITA]Shank;1398679 said:
			
		

> Non mi pare che nessuno abbia ancora proposto questa opzione, pertanto propongo "NON MI SECCARE". Forse é ciò che più si addice alla frase che stai cercando.
> 
> Sono nuovo del forum, ne approfitto per salutare tutti.
> In realtà Scott, mi sono registrato anche per farti notare un errore, e visto che come mi pare di capire, un pò tutti siamo qui per rifinire per bene la conoscenza di un'altra lingua, spero ti faccia piacere.
> L'errore sta nel fatto che non esiste il verbo "sensare", esiste solo il sostantivo "senso" ed é maschile non femminile (non si dice sensA ma sensO) e va comunque abbinato al verbo ausiliare avere.
> Le forme corrette sono quindi "ha un senso?" o "ha senso?", esiste anche la forma "é sensato?".
> "sensato" é un aggettivo, non un sostantivo e va abbinato al verbo essere, lo puoi anche trovare in forma femminile nel caso l'aggettivo si riferisca ad un soggetto femminile. Esempio: "é una cosa sensata?"
> Il soggetto "cosa" é femminile e quindi usi sensatA e non sensatO.
> 
> Mi rendo conto che forse ho scritto in modo troppo complesso, spero comunque tu abbia capito, te lo spiegherei in inglese, ma il mio inglese non é purtroppo buono quanto il tuo italiano (magari lo fosse).
> Spero di esserti stato d'aiuto, in caso contrario domanda pure se non hai capito qualcosa.



Shank,

Re. la mia: "C'e' una definitivamente sensa?"

Ho sbagliato anzi peggioramente!

Sorry to have sent you on that wild goose-chase! 

Ho inteso *senza*, non *sensa*, come "_c'e' una_ [frase colloquiale] definitivamente _*senza*_ [riferimento ai coglioni]. Vedi?

Ma grazie per la tua risposta virtuosa!!

Scott


----------



## [ITA]Shank

usa_scott said:


> Ah-hah! Questo mi piace! E' usato tanto questo?? E il senso e' "non rompermi..."???



Scott, non mi asciugare é uno slang e non é molto usato, io ad esempio ne comprendo il senso perché é abbastanza chiaro, ma é la prima volta che lo sento.


----------



## MAVERIK

usa_scott said:


> Ah-hah! Questo mi piace! E' usato tanto questo?? E il senso e' "non rompermi..."???


 

Mai sentito dire " non mi asciugare" ! 

I have never heard "non mi asciugare" . Scott, I don't think that this kind of slang, maybe used by young people can stand for " non rompermi". If I were you I would rather say "Non scocciarmi" .In my neck of wood we usually say " Non sbriciolarmi le palle " that is similar to "Don't wreck my balls" or something like that.


----------



## usa_scott

Emily B said:


> Scott you could use:
> "Non scocciare" (don't bother) or "basta" (stopo with it) or "adesso basta" (stop with it now)



Ah, si. Grazie. 

Però bisogno un senso di "non rompermi ..." - qualcosa po' più forte, come "non mi esasperare così troppo", no?

- - -

Vabbe, grazie tutti! Penso che mi piace "Non mi asciugare" se il senso e' veramente commensurato.


----------



## usa_scott

MAVERIK said:


> Mai sentito dire " non mi asciugare" !
> 
> I have never heard "non mi asciugare" . Scott, I don't think that this kind of slang, maybe used by young people can stand for " non rompermi". If I were you I would rather say "Non scocciarmi" .In my neck of wood neck of the woods we usually say " Non sbriciolarmi le palle " that is similar to "Don't wreck my balls" or something like that.



Shucks!! I was hoping this was it!!  I like it and it would make pretty good sense in English too. We might say "Don't dry me out". We don't, but we could! 

OK, all Italians everywhere, please start using "non mi asciugare". Let's establish it as a new standard!


----------



## [ITA]Shank

usa_scott said:


> Shucks!! I was hoping this was it!!  I like it and it would make pretty good sense in English too. We might say "Don't dry me out". We don't, but we could!
> 
> OK, all Italians everywhere, please start using "non mi asciugare". Let's establish it as a new standard!



Seccare e asciugare sono sinonimi, solo che "non mi seccare" é molto usato ed é anche una forma non volgare, mentre "non mi asciugare" nessuno lo usa. Io ti consiglio ovviamente "non mi seccare", mi pare la forma migliore per ciò che vuoi dire.


----------



## usa_scott

[ITA]Shank;1402185 said:
			
		

> Seccare e asciugare sono sinonimi, solo che "non mi seccare" é molto usato ed é anche una forma non volgare, mentre "non mi asciugare" nessuno lo usa. Io ti consiglio ovviamente "non mi seccare", mi pare la forma migliore per ciò che vuoi dire.



Vabbe, grazie! Mi piace sto "non mi seccare". And it has the meaning of "don't break my so-called"?



Speaking of which, I've also come across another:

"Non rompere i (?)(!)(?)_*maroni*_(!)(?)(!)."

E questi maroni referiscono ai cosidetti? 

The plural form of the word "brown"?? Or I guess that's spelled with two R's.

Boh!


----------



## luke_77

Si puo' anche dire: "me le hai frantumate!!!"


----------



## rafanadal

What's the closest we can get, both sides of the Atlantic, to the classic:
"Non mi rompere i coglioni!!! (shouted and followed by a slammed door)

Don't f------ break my balls!
F------ leave me alone!
Give me a f------ break!

Anything else?


----------



## sleepwalker

In northern Italy is quite common these days to hear among young peole the term "*asciugare*". 
It's kinda taking over the place! I really like it, to tell you the truth. It conveys brilliantly the sense of exasperation without being vulgar or referring to - you know - _"where the sun doesn't shine"._ 

*ps.* *Maroni* - con una R sola, sempre! se si riferisce a quella parte anatomica. (also the name of an italian politician!)
*Marroni* - con due R sono dolcetti o un tipo particolare di castagna. 

*ASCIUGARE*: In sentences such as: -Quella ragazza t' asciuga! - Non mi asciugare! - Mi ha asciugata/o! 
Il senso è abbastanza comprensibile, al massimo se qualcuno sente la frase e non gli è familiare come modo di dire puo' pensare che sia creatività o licenza poetica.. dubito che risulterebbe proprio incomprensibile.. 
Variazioni sul tema: *Non rompermi l'anima*! *Sei peggio di una zanzara*! _*Che due bolle! =>*_ quest'ultima è credo un'invenzione di una mia amica per dire: "Che (due) palle!" 
poi vabbè, le varianti sarebbero infinite!


----------



## italoamericano

lsp said:


> che ne dite di "dacci un taglio"?


You could translate that into English as "cut the crap"


----------

